# 3rd Bright, Sunny Day in the last week...UFOs!



## bigbog (Jul 20, 2009)

Got out for a ride today...up above Moosehead Lake, just a few miles south of BigSpencer Mtn.  Visited a few slate pits for a few flat surfaces for a couple of my gutters to empty onto...and along a logging road in clearing where they had piled up tree-length before stacking on the trucks...  Notice the subtlety of their(who?) road-making..(rolleyes!!).
Threw this onto Youtube as "_UFOs seen around Big Spencer Mtn, N.Central Maine_" ...LOL  Of course the UFOs are cumulus against a blue sky!...a rare occurance of late...:lol: ...but with the Powershot A520 Anything is possible!!..LOL..LOL.  
Temps were so nice....mid 70s, no humidity..puddles from yesterday's showers!....heading into evening that we had to have a light dinner outside..on wharf back down in Greenville(southern end of Moosehead L.)..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nd_D1Wllpbg

$.01


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm jealous, that's a beautiful area to be!


----------



## billski (Jul 23, 2009)

Incredible.  Since there are no identifying objects in the photo, you must have confused your video with some other country  
It's amazing how some years we take the sun for granted or hide from it when it gets too hot.  Not this year.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 23, 2009)

*Yep*

Isn't that the truth..


----------

